# Touring Ireland



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,

We are just about set out on our Scottish/Irish/Welsh tour in our motorhome. Scotland and Wales are no problem as we already have plans for each, but although we are booked on the Cairnryan/Larne ferry on 1st July, nothing else is planned. We intend to tour the coast from Larne right around to Dublin, dipping inland to Mullingar and Portlaoise where I have relatives. A few questions.

Is there anywhere decent to stay near the port in Cairnryan, as our sailing is first thing in the morning, so we need to be there about 6.00am? There's a campsite in Stranraer or do we pay for overnight parking at the port. If so, how remote is it?

Has anyone done any wild camping recently, if so, where? 

We are members of Safe Nights Ireland. I read a post that said they charge for places you don't have to pay for. How true is this?

Is there anything of interest from Waterford or Wexford, as we will probably go inland at one of them.

Finally, what is the best route back from the Dublin area, ferry wise?

Any advice or tips will be greatly received. I spent many summers as a child in Ireland and as a married couple, we have been over quite a few times, but not in our motorhome. Scary stuff!!!

Many thanks,

Olivia


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a large lay-by on the shore side of the road about half way between Stranraer and Cairnryan. It is a little noisy but not too bad as most of the lorries now by-pass Stranraer. We have often spent the night there. It's only a couple of miles from the ferry port, Alan


----------



## jcm_ni (May 10, 2012)

There are loads of wild camping spots all over Ireland, I spent last weekend in cushendun and there are others along the Antrim coast. I found motorhomecraic to be a good reference site for info on sites around Ireland both normal and wild camping


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

"We intend to tour the coast from Larne right around to Dublin "

Heads up, if you are heading Sth from Larne to Dublin on the main route, after Belfast, all you will see is motorway.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I assumed he meant anti clockwise?

Alan.


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I (she) did mean anti clockwise.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

If you decide to use some sites we loved Actons Camping, Connemara http://www.actonsbeachsidecamping.com/ , Nagle's at Doolin for the Dolphins http://www.doolincamping.com/facilities.html and The Apple Farm near Cahir http://www.theapplefarm.com/camping.htm


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We got back from a short trip to Ireland a few days ago. We have done 5 or 6 week trips there over the last few years. We rarely use campsites, but only wild camp where we are comfortable just like anywhere else.
There are very few places where you cannot stay. In fact there are now a few official aire type places with facilities.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Aire at Carrickfergus is very good, also at Middleton (nr Jamiesons Didtillery). Great too, Kate Kearneys Cottage near Killarney. And we stopped by castle at Enniskillen too. Lots of good places but advise you to plan ahead a bit. (stayed in that lay by at Stranraer too & that was ok)


----------

